
No Dunkirk spirit can save Britain from Brexit defeat - fanf2
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/28/opinion/dunkirk-christopher-nolan-brexit.html
======
mcappleton
After google got fined 6 billion euros for advertising on their own website,
I'm shocked that The NY Times acts like the EU isn't a burden.

